# [FVWM] configuration

## Atreillou

Bonjour,

je cherche a configurer fvwm.

Ormis les pages de configuration que l on trouve dans le site www.fvwm.org, auriez vous des tutos ou autre à me conseiller pour ce windows manager ?

Si possible bien documenté...

Merci d'avance....

PS: c'est pour en arriver a ca:

http://desintegr.free.fr/gentoo/fvwm20040425_thumb.jpg

si desintegr lit ca...   :Wink: 

----------

## fafounet

tu aurais pas une semaine de vacances par hasard ?

----------

## sebweb

Ici peut etre :

http://desintegr.free.fr/fvwm/  :Laughing: 

----------

## FouiniX

Comme toi, J'y travaille également : http://cestle9la.free.fr/

C'est vraiment un très bon WM

Egalement 2 liens vers les sites de passionnés / dev. de fvwm :

http://ikaro.homepage.dk/fvwm/ et http://dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/

----------

## CooLoS

J'ai trouvé ca sur le forum de hardware.fr

http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/OSAlternatifs/sujet-36296-1.htm

----------

## ttgeub

Ben voila ma config si ca peut aider, le fichier contient quelques commentaires :

Screenshot :

http://www.lifl.fr/~dumont/fvwm/screenshot.jpg

Fichier html :

http://www.lifl.fr/~dumont/fvwm/fvwm2rc.html

Fichier : 

http://www.lifl.fr/~dumont/fvwm/fvwm2rc

----------

## Corto

J'ai emergé ça hier et c'est très joli.

Mais je ne trouve pas où ni comment changer la résolution. Je suis par défaut en 1600*1200 (la plus grande de mon XF86config) mais sur mon 17" c'est un peu tendu.

Qqn sait où changer ça ?

----------

